# How to harvest acorn grubs



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Last year I filled about 2 quarts of acorns in a bucket, left it out for two weeks, got four little acorn grubs...

What is the best way to harvest these great little critters? 

Thanks


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

here you go, the first link is directly to a post on acorn grubs, the next is just a search in the hardwater form for acorn grubs

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=55056&highlight=acorn

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/search.php?searchid=2119355


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

a bucket with the bottom removed and replaced with a 1/4" mesh screen seems to work really well. they will drown if they are in standing water, and juice will come out of the acorns so if any fall out into another bucket you have to pick them out of the water. they dont crawl well, they cant crawl "up" anything. ive tried acorns on top of a layer of dirt and that also seemed to work....when ice fishing started i removed the acorns and dug through the dirt and there were maybe 50 or so in about 6" of dirt in the bottom of the bucket. ive tried other things but they seem to die on me if they arent in dirt. even in dirt many die. also if theres a bunch stuck together in water they will die.

im looking for ideas on how to keep more of the grubs alive if anyone has any advice.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks guys

I'll do some research


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Or you can do like I did in Elementary school 20yrs ago. Put a bunch of acorns in a pencil box and place it in a cool dark place (bag of school desk). A few weeks later you have a box of grubs. Man was my teacher pissed!


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

This was driving me nuts as to what kind of bug hatched out of this acorn grub. So I started searching for what it was, well here it is. http://www.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef206.asp Im sure there are better articles but this is just what I found first.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol....yes i know i had at least two different kinds of weevils in my garage around approx. June 2006....crawling up the walls....make sure to toss everything back into the woods in the spring!


----------

